# Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen



## waterman (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe neben 6 großen Kois (20-35cm) drei 5-7cm kleine Ghostkois. Seitdem ich sie vor zwei Wochen zu Wasser gelassen habe sind sie nur ganz selten im Schutz einer __ Schwertlilie zu sehen. Dort gebe ich auch das Koifutter(Mini) hin, weil sie mit den großen zusammen noch nie ins freie Wasser gekommen sind.

Nun meine Fragen: Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, weil ich sie nie fressen sehe? Wovon leben die denn? Was könnte ich sonst tun? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## gemag (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Einfach warten sie finden genug Futter, wenn sie groß genug sind kommen sie von ganz allein!


----------



## waterman (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Hallo,

danke das beruhigt mich. Gestern hab ich dann ganz zufällig zum ersten Mal gesehen, dass einer ein Minipellet "gefunden" hat. 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Jac (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

So kleine fische verstecken sich meist und oft zitsen diese auch in die falten von teich. Mann denkt dann auch oft dass sie nicht mehr da sind. Sie bleiben am liebsten in der schutz von die tiefe oder ein oder andere versteck moglichkeit. Aber es ist so wie Gemag sagt. Wenn sie etwas Groser oder mehr gewohnt sind am teich kommen sie von selber raus und dringen dann auch um dass futter. Es ist jetst nur die angst um dass Grosse unbekante aber auch fur die grossere Koi.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Habe das selbe Problem, habe auch 5 größere kois und 2 kleine ca. 6-7cm diese habe ich aber seitdem ich sie reingesetzt habe nie mehr wirklich gesehen nur mal in der tiefsten zone umher huschen.

Denke aber auch das sie irgendwann schon von ganz alleine hoch kommen 


Hoffen wir es mal


----------



## gemag (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Hatte voriges Jahr auch solch kleine ich bin dann immer Abends wenn es schon dunkel war mit der Taschenlampe los um sie mal zu sehen im Schutz der Dunkelheit zeigten sie sich auch öfters.


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Hallo Wil,

bei den letzten kleinen 5 Koi (ca. 8 cm groß), die wir eingesetzt hatten, war es ähnlich. Sie blieben zusammen, meistens in der Pflanzenzone im Teich, und trauten sich erst nach ca. 10 Wochen allmählich in den tieferen Bereich zu den anderen, großen Koi. - In der Pflanzenzone haben die wohl auch genug Kleinstlebewesen zu fressen bekommen.

Die brauchen halt ihre Zeit, doch wenn die gekommen ist, sind sie nicht mehr zu bremsen und schwimmen mit den großen, als wenn sie es schon immer so gemacht hätten...


----------



## waterman (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungsberichte.

Wenn ich längere Zeit auf Lauer liege/stehe/sitze kann ich alle drei huschen sehen. Einer traute sich sogar schon mal 20 cm weit raus (aus dem Schutz der __ Schwertlilie) in die große, weite Welt des Teichs. Echt putzig 

Schön ist auch, dass mir mal wieder richtig bewusst wurde, dass ich ohne den Erfahrungsaustausch mit Euch viel mehr Stress und weniger Spaß an meinem Teich hätte.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Jungkoi 5cm nie beim Fressen zu sehen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich nochmal.
Also zwei sind schon ein bischen gewachsen und mischen bei der Fütterung schon mit. Die trauen sich sogar an 3mm Pellets ran. Echt erstaunlich. Der Dritte ist nur selten mal im Pflanzendickicht zu sehen.
Wollte also nur sagen. 

Gruß
Wil


----------

